# pale fronts?



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

hey guys...

should I be worried if one of my fronts is a bit "lighter" then the other ones? Is this a sign of subdominance? Or should I think disease?

He / She (still kinda juvie, +/- 2.5 inches by now) still eats like a pig...

thx in advance!


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

KoenEeckhoudt said:


> hey guys...
> 
> should I be worried if one of my fronts is a bit "lighter" then the other ones? Is this a sign of subdominance? Or should I think disease?
> 
> ...


I've noticed THAT as well as a few other things that sometimes indicate a subordinate male OR female.

I'd watch it closely as I could, (_to see what else it could be that is effecting this one fish)_ but I wouldn't be totally worried about it if the others were in pretty good condition & my care was sufficient. 
:fish:


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

wierd u say that...cuz I got a faded one from the store...and when I brought it home...Its dark and pretty now...


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

jordanroda said:


> wierd u say that...cuz I got a faded one from the store...and when I brought it home...Its dark and pretty now...


THAT ( I think) happens most of the time b/c of STRESS that the fish are under at the LFS & them adapting to better conditions when you get them home & are taking better care of them & giving them things in their environment that makes them less stressed.

(_ie...better water quality, places to hide tankmates that serve as dither fish etc.._.)


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

KoenEeckhoudt said:


> should i be worried if one of my fronts is a bit "lighter" then the other ones? Is this a sign of subdominance? Or should I think disease?


 all frontosa variants can get pale or dark to interact expressions. it does not indicate an ill fish. HTH.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree, it is usually a sign of submission if its white stripes are blanched white and the black ones are inky black. Then it goes back to normal when the dominant fish moves away.

Now if that fish's black and white stripes are both equally washed out at all times no matter what then i would be a bit concerned and keep a closer eye on it.

BTW: I noticed that my alpha male will often be a lighter shade of black stripes more like a brownish grey and his white stripes are a darker blue (more like a navy compared to a sky blue. He seems to have several colorations for different moods, all of them more intense than the other fish.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

to give you all an update, I have kept it a bit closer to my attention then usual, and it seems indeed that you are right.. The color seems to fade but comes back at times, and then fades out again...

I have the impression (I have 6 juvies in a 125 gallon with a mix of other tang's) that the fronts are beginning to decide who's gonna be boss, and who's not. They seem to have their very 'own' place, and if there's another one entering that place, they're not exactly fighting over it, but they kinda bump into each other... so I think they're beginning to make out who's gonna be where 

still eats like a pig as well...


----------

